
Handbook of Covid-19 Prevention and Treatment from Hospital with 0% fatality [pdf] - dragonsh
https://video-intl.alicdn.com/Handbook%20of%20COVID-19%20Prevention%20and%20Treatment.pdf?spm=a3c0i.14138300.8102420620.download.5da1647fUkZuXY&file=Handbook%20of%20COVID-19%20Prevention%20and%20Treatment.pdf
======
mysterypie
I would welcome a handbook like this for individual or family use at home if
hospitals become overwelmed and can no longer accommodate even seriously ill
patients. The featured handbook looks very useful, but it's written for
medical professionals in a hospital setting. I'm thinking about a handbook
with instructions on how to do life critical procedures _as best as possible
with the resources one might have at home_. Off the top of my head, one topic
could be about the use of a bag valve mask[1] (as a "ventilator"), how to make
one at home, when should it be used, things like that.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bag_valve_mask](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bag_valve_mask)

~~~
est
There's a Chinese tutorial of how to make ~n90 grade masks with HEPA and SMS
non-woven fabric.

[https://www.zhihu.com/question/367499169/answer/996640281](https://www.zhihu.com/question/367499169/answer/996640281)

~~~
anon012012
I'm sorry if it's slightly off topic, but could we 3D print plastic masks? It
seems they could at least protect from the biggest droplets. Better than
nothing, I would say. Even we could create a transparent full facial mask,
protecting the eyes.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Here is an open-source 3D mask model:

[https://www.3dnatives.com/en/mask-against-
covid-19-180320205...](https://www.3dnatives.com/en/mask-against-
covid-19-180320205/)

------
walterbell
There's a crowdsourced handbook here, please contribute:

ToC:
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/)

Doctors:
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/doctors](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/doctors)

Self-care:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DioVg-8nu25up0JMdd-w3AsJ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DioVg-8nu25up0JMdd-w3AsJPy1tl0MsobfG6TzGOws/edit?fbclid%253DIwAR2i7z3loSCClu3hx3dlQ95MHXKKi1a9sc098x5pezS9gVDop3MBk-
Set-o%26amp;sa%3DD%26amp;ust%3D1584598488246000&sa=D&ust=1584598488284000&usg=AFQjCNGuhztLcKOLttUxhxbRlySbhGduhQ)

~~~
Steve44
Regarding the self-care document, I'd never heard of acetaminophen before so
had to look it up but perhaps medical people know the term? I'd half guesses
by seeing the precautions though.

In the UK it's generally called Paracetamol and is in a lot of over-the-
counter medicine.

~~~
beojan
Acetaminophen is just the American word for Paracetamol.

------
est
Looks like the handbook was funded by Jack Ma and Alibaba. There's also an
online forum setup for doctors
[https://covid-19.alibabacloud.com/](https://covid-19.alibabacloud.com/)

~~~
pdq
Props to Jack. This, along with his donation of a million masks and half
million testing kits, shows selfless entrepreneurship.

~~~
vikramkr
Not sure why you're getting downvoted. Philanthropy is philanthropy, and i
don't see anything wrong with appreciating when someone does something good.

~~~
Gibbon1
I think we all know why he's getting downvoted but it's against the rules to
talk about it.

~~~
malandrew
It’s not that it’s against the rules. It’s just that you’ll be downvoted by
those that hate billionaires and that will impact your ability to comment. I’m
glad I accumulated enough karma from before HN became like this that I can
handle losing some karma to say what others have been silenced from saying by
downvoters.

[https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/07/29/against-against-
billio...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/07/29/against-against-billionaire-
philanthropy/)

~~~
Gibbon1
You can see what HN is right here

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22624606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22624606)

------
choward
Looks good. I question the survivorship bias from the "0% fatality". They
could have had no bad cases or just got lucky. Wouldn't a measurement of how
many people it spread to at the hospital be better? The guide seems pretty
legitimate though.

------
jdlyga
I'm glad info from China is filtering over onto the rest of the internet. So
much vital information, especially about how to keep safe as an individual, is
only available on WeChat in Mandarin.

~~~
echelon
Has any of this been collected anywhere?

------
lqs469
That's a serious handbook about prevention and treatment, whoever to medical
professionals or normal people. And it's more valuable to those medical in the
fire line now, You still can watch the news about doctors or nurses treating
potential patients without masks or any protect suit. It is a high risk to
anyone, Once hospitals been infected even overwhelmed, We will be a very
dangerous situation.

Perhaps People panic at the beginning in a piece of uncertain information
about diseases, but now there is a handbook or practices something and some
people have already experienced this and sum up some experiences, It deserved
be paid attention to.

~~~
Animats
Yes. This is seriously useful information. This is how supportive treatment to
get patients though the illness is done, from people who have done it. It's a
very complex process. There are drugs and treatments which help, but only when
accompanied by elaborate testing and monitoring. This hospital has worked out
how to do this for a large number of patients. They have a dedicated facility
that does only this. That's needed.

------
narrator
I wonder if the U.S is going to use these drugs or if most docs will be too
conventional to use these drugs off label.

"Antiviral Treatment... lopinavir/ritonavir (2 capsules, po q12h} combined
with arbidol (200 mg po ql 2h)...chloroquine phosphate can be used on
adults... Interferon nebulization Darunavir/cobicistat hdarunavir/ cobicistat
(1 tablet qd) or favipiravir (starting dose of 1600 mg followed by 600 mg tid)
is an alternative option after the ethical review. Simultaneous use of three
or more antiviral drugs is not recommended. "

~~~
ddeck
_> I wonder if the U.S is going to use these drugs or if most docs will be too
conventional to use these drugs off label._

Domestic therapeutic recommendations from a number of European countries (e.g.
France, Italy, Switzerland, Belgium) includes use of these medications, so I
think it likely they will.

e.g. Belgium:

[https://epidemio.wiv-
isp.be/ID/Documents/Covid19/COVID-19_In...](https://epidemio.wiv-
isp.be/ID/Documents/Covid19/COVID-19_InterimGuidelines_Treatment_ENG.pdf)

~~~
konamicode
Do you know if the other countries you mentioned have equivalent documents to
the one you linked for Belgium?

------
evanmichaelkyle
I just tried to promote this on Twitter. They halted my ad.

~~~
happy-go-lucky
> An update on our continuity strategy during COVID-19

[https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/An-
update...](https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/An-update-on-
our-continuity-strategy-during-COVID-19.html)

~~~
jacquesm
Very interesting how the health care guidelines of the dutch RIVM would
probably at various points in time have been against the twitter policy.

------
dragonsh
While posting this link was thinking, if this book can be done in restructured
text with pdf generated using sphinx and subsequently extend it for country
specific conditions and language with the help of local medical staff. It can
become a very helpful knowledge base which can be referred to by practitioners
and will be very useful for developing countries and clinics in remote areas.

------
cipher_system
Why does everyone want to reduce the fever with pills?

The immune system works best when there is a fever and if you suppress it you
are just trading long term complications for short term relief. In the
Covid-19 case it would IMO be much better to drink lots of fluids and just let
the fever run its course.

I'm not a doctor so you shouldn't listen to me, listen to the awesome Dr
Campbell instead,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJqSdmNNwW4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJqSdmNNwW4)

~~~
zamfi
Most of the proximate-causes of death from COVID-19 come from the immune
system in overdrive killing healthy cells in addition to infected ones.

Not sure you want a stronger immune system in that case; you probably want to
reduce inflammation directly.

~~~
antpls
Experts seem to rapidly change of opinion about that :

[https://www.sciencealert.com/who-recommends-to-avoid-
taking-...](https://www.sciencealert.com/who-recommends-to-avoid-taking-
ibuprofen-for-covid-19-symptoms/amp)

Actually not sure who to trust about this anymore.

~~~
CyanBird
>> Editor's note (19 March 2020): Since the publication of this article, the
World Health Organization has updated its advice on the official Twitter
account: "Based on currently available information, WHO does not recommend
against the use of ibuprofen."

Yeah, messy situation, but I'll take their word and the Chinese doctors for it
whom have been administering ibuprofen to measure success

~~~
antpls
Note that even if the WHO changed its recommendation, french doctors still
recommend to _not_ take anti-inflammatory. Use paracetamol instead (but not
more than usual). Maybe they didn't get the memo yet, I can't tell.

------
jb775
It's probably wise to take survivorship bias into account here. Also, I think
the focus is on the wrong data point. Wouldn't it be better to look at
hospitals with the best/fastest recovery rate? Or look at hospitals with the
highest fatality rates to understand what specifically is causing that?

~~~
est
> survivorship bias

More like location bias. This hospital is near Alibaba HQ and likely have
previous cooperation with Alibaba Health

------
ajoy
Is this already been supplied to doctors in US? If not, I can fwd it to
anybody who is a doctor in US.

Sadly, a lot of US hospitals currently don't have the resources to do all
this. Some can't even get enough N95 masks.

------
sizzle
Link isn't loading for me, anyone have a backup?

------
booi
Just the playbook I think we need...

------
justlexi93
Home quarantine for two weeks or until I can finally hear the news that 0
cases for Covid-19. I am keeping the house clean and so as myself.

------
fb1994
Why not try Herbs which were proven to cure people even during the 1918
Spanish Flu. Lomatium Root was used during that time with success.
[http://debrasnaturalgourmet.com/lomatium-root-possibly-
the-b...](http://debrasnaturalgourmet.com/lomatium-root-possibly-the-best-
anti-viral/)

~~~
dis-sys
because generations of the smartest spent their career on something
scientifically proven to be far better - it is called modern medicine.

------
dirtyid
I wonder what the handbook for the billions of people in hundreds of countries
without adequate health care infrastructure is. Our data points so far has
been from mostly dismal first world responses with capability to report skewed
statistics due to system under testing. But the reality is, most of the world
will respond to this outbreak the same way they did the Spanish Flu. It would
be interesting to see outcome of the first post herd-immunity country.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I'm terrified for how this may play out in Venezuela.

~~~
CyanBird
Vnzla has got strategically ties with Cuba, whom have already been exporting
antivirals in great amounts to China, they will be fine, tho their prisons
might suffer, just like most of latam prison population

If you want to worry worry about the US homeless population and those poor
people on Mexican us sponsored migratory concentration camps and us Ice
concentration camps as well

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Are you sure that easy access to antivirals is effective against covid19?

That seems contrary to what I'm hearing from other expert sources.

